# Anchoring a pedestal sink basin - stud or drywall anchor?



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Dig out the drywall saw. You never know when a child or even an adult will pull or lean on the basin. I use 1/4 or 3/8" lag screws with washers at the head on the ones I install.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Agreed, a drywall anchor isn't good enough. Cut out the sheetrock and install a 2x6 between the studs with the edge vertically so it lays flush against the rock when it's re-installed. Screw the blocking very securely to the studs at each end.


----------



## AdamB5000 (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks a lot, guys. I'll certainly get the job done right. It'll take a little longer, but I'll surely have a piece of mind knowing it's secure and done properly.


----------

